# Zenix IQ mod questions --UPDATE pg 2



## EXPY (Dec 12, 2007)

Since several new LEDs have recently come out I'd like to mod 2 BD Zenix IQ headlights with the best choice of LEDs for brightness and runtime.

I've searched the forums for mods to the IQ but haven't found anything that really answers my questions.

We have 2 of the IQ's that we bought at REI almost 2 years ago and I believe they have the optic instead of the reflector. In any case my friend has an IQ with a reflector so I'd like information of mod'ing both flavors of headlamps since he's going to want his mod'ed as well.

Is it feasible to do? I'm very techy and work with tiny microwave chips, etc.

What would be a good choice for a specific LED that would fit each flavor of the IQ and a source for the LEDs?

What performance could we expect with alkaline batteries after the mod?


----------



## TMorita (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

The mod which worked best on the Zenix IQ for me is:

o Replace stock LED with a Cree XR-E WD tint P4 bin from Dealextreme
o Replace stock optic with:
o McR-20 Seoul reflector from the Sandwich Shoppe shortened with a hand file to fit the headlamp
o 20.5mm glass lens from PhotonFanatic

The runtime will not change, but the headlamp will be 2x brighter and have a much better beam.

You can also replace the 5mm LEDs with Nicha NSPW500CS U-bin LEDs from the Sandwich Shoppe, but if you do this be careful because the circuit board is weak around these LEDs and do not tolerate much flexing. It's best to cut off the old LEDs and then desolder the lead stubs if you do this.

Toshi


----------



## EXPY (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

Toshi, thank you for your fast response.

Is there a supplier where I could get the LEDs more quickly? Or a slightly different one?

Is changing the reflector and lens absolutely necessary or will the stock components work until I do the evaluation of the LED?


----------



## EXPY (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

Also Toshi, what LED was in the IQ originally?


----------



## acourvil (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

The mod for the main emitter is very easy; the stock emitter is a Lux (or at least was on the optic version).


----------



## TMorita (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



EXPY said:


> Toshi, thank you for your fast response.
> 
> Is there a supplier where I could get the LEDs more quickly? Or a slightly different one?
> 
> Is changing the reflector and lens absolutely necessary or will the stock components work until I do the evaluation of the LED?


 
PhotonFanatic also sells Seoul P4 LEDs and has fast delivery - look for his thread in the Dealer's Forum in CPF Marketplace. I would recommend the USVOH on a star for this application.

The Seoul is a different size (slightly taller, I think) so I'm not sure it will fit in the case with the stock optic, but you can set the optic on the LED upright for evaluation.

Toshi


----------



## acourvil (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



TMorita said:


> The Seoul is a different size (slightly taller, I think) so I'm not sure it will fit in the case with the stock optic, but you can set the optic on the LED upright for evaluation.
> Toshi



The Seoul fit fine in the one I did.


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

I'm waiting on a rebel 080 from DX for my Zenix IQ ... if it ever gets here, I'll let you know


----------



## smg (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

I am really interested in this mod as well!

acourvil, does it fit all back together with the stock optic? I'm guessing that a reflector upgrade is the way to go, but does the stock optic give a decent output with the LED upgrade? There's probably very little spill, right?


----------



## smg (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

Other questions....

I had considered modding my IQ, but hadn't read anything about that until now. Because of the EOS thread, I thought the EOS was the better light to mod. So...

Comparing the IQ mod and the EOS mod,
-which is easier to mod?
-which gives better results (considering output and runtime)?

Thanks.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



EXPY said:


> Is changing the reflector and lens absolutely necessary or will the stock components work until I do the evaluation of the LED?



I simply replaced the Luxeon Star with a Seoul Star and kept the original optic. I thought the beam was actually improved - it came out maybe 2-3x as wide as the original, and IMO strikes the best balance of flood vs throw of any headlamp I have. Of course it's also much, much brighter with the Seoul. 

It was an easy solder job, and the Seoul fit in perfectly with no further modification. Highly recommended! :thumbsup: *I have not tried this with the reflector model, only the older version with the plastic optic.*


----------



## acourvil (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



GaryF said:


> I simply replaced the Luxeon Star with a Seoul Star and kept the original optic. I thought the beam was actually improved - it came out maybe 2-3x as wide as the original, and IMO strikes the best balance of flood vs throw of any headlamp I have. Of course it's also much, much brighter with the Seoul.
> 
> It was an easy solder job, and the Seoul fit in perfectly with no further modification. Highly recommended! :thumbsup: *I have not tried this with the reflector model, only the older version with the plastic optic.*



I agree. I tried it with a reflector before I put the original optic back in. I didn't do any measurements, but I don't think I lost much with the optic, and the beam from the optic is a nice mix of throw and spill that is great for running in the dark. It does not have an intense hot spot, but rather a gradual transition between the hot spot and the periphery.

It did all fit back together just fine with the stock optic.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



GaryF said:


> I simply replaced the Luxeon Star with a Seoul Star and kept the original optic. I thought the beam was actually improved - it came out maybe 2-3x as wide as the original, and IMO strikes the best balance of flood vs throw of any headlamp I have. Of course it's also much, much brighter with the Seoul.
> 
> It was an easy solder job, and the Seoul fit in perfectly with no further modification. Highly recommended! :thumbsup: *I have not tried this with the reflector model, only the older version with the plastic optic.*


I haven't done this swap with the Zenix IQ, but have done it on several PT Eos'. It really is just a matter of desoldering the leads of the stock Lux and soldering the P4 star in place (careful with the polarity).

I gotta say the stock optic is a perfect solution for my needs (bike light). The beam is ringy if you go wall hunting but, really, who wants to do that? The true performance of a light is in real use, not shining against a wall.

I have another Eos that I put a Khatod stippled reflector in, that gives a great, smooth, wide beam for reading at night. The smooth reflector has too much of a hotspot to be useful for that. I can't tell the difference in throw between the smooth Khatod reflector and the stock Lux optic after I put the SSC P4 in there.


----------



## TMorita (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



smg said:


> Other questions....
> 
> I had considered modding my IQ, but hadn't read anything about that until now. Because of the EOS thread, I thought the EOS was the better light to mod. So...
> 
> ...


 
I've done both mods, and I think the Zenix IQ is easier. On the PT EOS, you need to drill out two plastic posts which hold the circuit board inside the case. On the Zenix IQ, you can just unscrew two screws. The actual desoldering old LED / installing new LED is the same on both.

I don't really understand the question about "better results". If you ask a more specific question, I can try to answer it, though.

Toshi


----------



## smg (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

Thanks Toshi.

By "better" results, I was wondering the following:
-Does one have a circuit suited for greater output?
-Does one have a circuit suited for longer runtime?
-By the headlamp's dimensions (i.e. distance from the LED to the lens), will one of the models generally give a wider flood, while the other would give a tighter spot?


----------



## greenLED (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



smg said:


> Thanks Toshi.
> 
> By "better" results, I was wondering the following:
> -Does one have a circuit suited for greater output?
> ...



I don't know the specs of both converters but, in general, you can expected greater output and extended runtimes when you swap a Lux with a P4.

The beam type depends more on the opticalware than anything else. That black optic holder you see on the pictures is standard for Lux emitters so, assuming the optics are both NX-05-type, the beam will be equal in terms of characteristics.

If you want to tweak what the beam looks like than you have a few options:
- smooth reflector gives maximum throw, with a concentrated hotspot and a wide corona
- stippled reflector give a wide and smooth beam, with almost no hotspot and, hence, limited throw
- the stock optic behaves similarly as a smooth reflector, but the corona has artifacts when you're shining the light onto a wall. I have a P4 behind a stock reflector on my bike helmet light, and I cannot see any artifacts in the beam while riding at night.


Hope that helps.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

I'm going to mod a reflector'd Zenix IQ this weekend so I'll report back on how it goes. If I'm lucky I'll find my brother's camera and get some pics (of my terrible soldering skills) of before, after beamshots and maybe the process. I'm also going to try replacing those angry blue 5mm LEDs with SMJLEDs. Thanks for the tip on the Zenix's 5mm's TMorita.
I've done this mod on the original Zenix (3AAA :green version with an optic and it worked well. The beam hotspot got a bit bigger, and it still gave good sidespill.


----------



## smg (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

Which replacement LED is the one to get? Brightest?
SSC P4 Z-LED U-bin http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1445
SSC P4 Z-LED T-bin http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1342
(difference between U and T bin?)
Cree Q5 WG http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2394

Yes, I am very uneducated with LED specs... Output increases as the letter-number increases (P<Q, 2<4, so P4<Q5), right? Isn't the SSC P4 a lesser-output LED than the CREE Q5 then??


----------



## greenLED (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



smg said:


> Output increases as the letter-number increases (P<Q, 2<4, so P4<Q5), right? Isn't the SSC P4 a lesser-output LED than the CREE Q5 then??



Yes, output increases with higher bins (later letters). Also, Vf's generally increase with higher brigthness bins, so if you "over-do" the brightness increase, you may not get as much difference in runtime compared to the stock Lux. This is not inherently bad, just something to consider depending on what you'll be using your light for.

The Cree Q5 and the SSC P4 are also different "platforms". The P4's are pretty much drop-in replacements for Luxeon lights, but those DX stars are slightly thinner than the stock stars that PhotonFanatic sells. It's not much, but you may find yourself having to shim the optic/reflector so that it remains a good fit inside your light. 

The Cree Q5 has different physical characteristics which preclude drop-in mods. You'd need to use different approach for this mod to work with a Q5.


----------



## TMorita (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



smg said:


> ...
> Yes, I am very uneducated with LED specs... Output increases as the letter-number increases (P<Q, 2<4, so P4<Q5), right? Isn't the SSC P4 a lesser-output LED than the CREE Q5 then??


 
Um. You are comparing apples and oranges.

The SSC P4 is the P4 LED model made by Seoul Semiconductor. P4 is not the brightness bin. Usually T or U is the "brightness" bin.

The Cree is the Cree XR-E made by Cree Semiconductor. The "brightness" bin ranges from P4 to Q5.

So basically, SSC and Cree are different companies and do not use the same rating system for brightness and you are comparing a model name with a brightness bin.

Toshi


----------



## TMorita (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



smg said:


> Thanks Toshi.
> 
> By "better" results, I was wondering the following:
> -Does one have a circuit suited for greater output?
> ...


 
Your question still doesn't make much sense.

The Zenix IQ has 3 brightness levels, and so does the PT EOS. At brighter levels they draw more power. The more power you draw, the shorter the runtime.

The flood depends on whether you replace the optic with a reflector, and what kind. The Zenix IQ has a taller stock optic, so it requires less hand-sanding to fit an McR-20 into the case (maybe remove 2mm or so).

The PT EOS uses a shorter stock optic and requires more hand-sanding to fit an McR-20 into the case (about 5mm or so).

Toshi


----------



## Dorky1 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

Steep & Cheap.com has been selling Black Diamond Zenix IQ headlamps for $21.63 plus shipping if you can catch them on sale. These are the reflector style Zenix IQ's. They sell outdoor gear one item at a time like Woot.com for a short period of time. I picked one up last week and just purchased 2 more today to try as my first headlamp mod.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



Dorky1 said:


> Steep & Cheap.com has been selling Black Diamond Zenix IQ headlamps for $21.63 plus shipping if you can catch them on sale. These are the reflector style Zenix IQ's. They sell outdoor gear one item at a time like Woot.com for a short period of time. I picked one up last week and just purchased 2 more today to try as my first headlamp mod.



Are you sure they're the IQ model? Some of those deals were just for the original Zenix version.


----------



## cave dave (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

If you are starting from scratch the EOS may be a better platform.

EOS has
1) Better Regulation
2) Constant current (no PWM at lower levles)
3) Waterproof
4) No wire to break

On the other hand the IQ uses 2AA instead of 3AAA. So there should be more power available.

I've owned several BD headlamps and have always been disappointed. The plastic seems flimsy, the pivots weak and the PWM has a very low frequency so it is very noticeable. I have not owned the IQ, I've given up on BD after owning the Spot the ICON and a few of their earlier models.


----------



## BSBG (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

I bought a reflector model direct from BD a few months ago. I swapped the Lux with an SSC P4 USVOH star from Photonfanatic. Quite simple, even for a terrible solderer like me. Stock reflector and lens fit and focus well. Output at least doubles, and you have a large hot spot with plenty of spill. The headlamp now has 6 distinct levels, with the P4 on low brighter than the 2 5mms on high, which did not seem to be the case with the original Lux.

I bought 3 more from Sierra trading post for $23 each on sale (they are more now). I modded one of these with a USWOH P4. I think it is a bit brighter than the first USVOH I used, but I may be imagining it.

I measured the current to the LED when I did this one if anyone is interested:

High 325 mA
Med 160 mA
Low 75 mA

Running 2 Energizer e2 lithium AAs, it seems to last forever...


----------



## Dorky1 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



greenLED said:


> Are you sure they're the IQ model? Some of those deals were just for the original Zenix version.



Yes, they were for the Zenix IQ. I checked the stock for the Zenix IQ at Back Country.com Outlet (they own Steep & Cheap) and they seem to be out.  I don't think you'll see them at Steep & Cheap again. The best deal seems to be at Sierra Trading Post @ $33.50 (plus 20% off $75 if you use coupon code 57000). 

I've cut the straps off to mount it on my bike helmet and agree that they aren't the hardiest of lights out there. Waterproofing is almost non-existent and it's mostly plastic, but for the price I can afford to screw it up learning to solder. :naughty:


----------



## EXPY (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

Hi all, I'm the OPer and sorry for not checking back in sooner. Thank you all for the excellent posts!

We just finished driving from CO to VA, diverting south due to the latest storm that has been moving thru [snow, sleet, ice], and got in a few minutes ago.

On the trip I picked up an LED flashlight from Advanced Auto [$19] that is supposed to be like the Lowes TaskForce [$29] and purchased a Lowe's TaskForce a few days before starting the trip.

The T-F is a noticably better performer than the Adv-Auto light.

I plan to remove an emitter from one of these FLs to transplant into the Zenix IQ. The Advanced Auto emitter says 'LumiLed" on the star and IIRC other posts said it was the same as the TaskForce but it isn't.

The TF has the surface mtd emitter and the Adv-Auto has an older style emitter with 'leads'.

I hope I've got a lumen meter at my lab here so I can compare them and also compare the IQ's old emitter with the new one.

More after I get rested for about 12 hours. LOL!

Does anyone have any info on the Advanced Auto 'LumiLed'? I think that's how it's spelled.


----------



## acourvil (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

If the emitter is marked Lumiled I believe indicates a Luxeon emitter, and there will not be any benefit to swapping that into the Zenix IQ (same or similar emitter). What you want to use is a U-bin Seoul emitter.


----------



## cave dave (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

Karst sports has the optic version for $24

http://www.karstsports.com/bldizeiqhe.html

I still think the EOS is better though.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

The Zenix IQ does a pretty good job of shedding rain while it's upright on your head, I've used it through a much of the night rainstorm during a catfish tournament, but it would be a mistake to think it's weatherproof. I would not take mine into a situation where I expected a lot of rain, but it's handled the surprises well. The PT Eos would be a much safer choice for wet conditions.


----------



## BSBG (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



acourvil said:


> If the emitter is marked Lumiled I believe indicates a Luxeon emitter, and there will not be any benefit to swapping that into the Zenix IQ (same or similar emitter). What you want to use is a U-bin Seoul emitter.



Exactly - no need to swap a Luxeon for a Luxeon.... SSC P4 on a star, solders right in, costs $11 from Photonfanatic.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



BSBG said:


> Exactly - no need to swap a Luxeon for a Luxeon.... SSC P4 on a star, solders right in, costs $11 from Photonfanatic.


Unless, the stock Lux is an older P-bin or something like that. Changing that for an R, S, or T bin would be an improvement. Clearly not as dramatic as replacing it with a SSC P4, but it's still doable and if you have the parts handy you don't need to spend the extra money on a P4.


----------



## BSBG (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



greenLED said:


> Unless, the stock Lux is an older P-bin or something like that. Changing that for an R, S, or T bin would be an improvement. Clearly not as dramatic as replacing it with a SSC P4, but it's still doable and if you have the parts handy you don't need to spend the extra money on a P4.



I think the stock Lux is an R - the P4 was a marked improvement. I can check them when I get home as I think I saved the ones i removed.

*ETA: It is an R bin.*


----------



## greenLED (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



BSBG said:


> I think the stock Lux is an R - the P4 was a marked improvement. I can check them when I get home as I think I saved the ones i removed.


Yup, I've replaced P, Q and R-bin Luxes with SSC P4's and the improvement is indeed substantial.


----------



## EXPY (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*

UPDATE

Thanks to the info from the posters here I was able to upgrade my BD Zenix IQ. Here's the details.

Since I didn't have a Cree emitter, I 'borrowed' one from the Lowe's task Force flashlight I purchased last week.

Did the swap in accordance with the pictures on pg 1 with no problems.

Star [with the surface mtd Cree] fit vs the optic and optic holder was pretty good. The beam pattern is about the same as before IIRC and much brighter. I'm wearing the IQ as I type this in a darkened room.

Luckily [or good planning] I had a lumen meter in my lab. Prior to the conversion I took measurements [I know how everyone here loves them, incl me] by bouncing various flashlights and the IQ off a white ceiling and measured the reflection with the meter. The readings are only relative.]

I unscrewed/removed the lens asm from the Taskforce and Advanced Auto FLs and compared them to the opened IQ's Luxeon. 

The A-Auto FL was half as bright as the T-F FL.

The opened IQ w/o an optic was 1/4 as bright as the T-F.

Current drain [measured at the battery terminals] of the T-F is 1.1 amps, the A-Auto is 1 amp and the IQ on high was .5 amps.

After the IQ transplant the current at the battery terminals was still .5 A on high, .25 on Med and .125 A on low.

BTW the 2 LEDS's [on the sides of the Luxeon] current drain are High .1 A, MED, 50 ma, and on LOW 25ma.

All readings are approximate.

The brightnessof the IQ with the new Cree on medium is about the same as the brightness before the mod on high.

The original Luxeon in the IQ got noticably hot to a finger touch, the new Cree doesn't get nearly as warm, meaning more efficiency.

Current drain readings of the IQ are the same since it uses a constant current supply.

This data is as one would expect, no surprises here.

Comparing the amount of light emitted by the IQ on high, I'd guess it is similar to my L2D Q5 set to medium, [maybe a little brighter] although the hot spot on the Fenix is much tighter and the hot area of the IQ is much broader.

I think the mod is a good one to do. 

As far as water proofing of the IQ, there is none. In a pouring rain all you can do is hope the optic doesn't get water into the LED recess [the LED's heat will dry it] but there will likely be a residue left over time reducing emitted light. Moisture on the circuit board is likely to eat up the conductors via galvanic action.

I'll mod all the IQ's but I'm going to get 2 Zebra Lights for backup/rainy wx use.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 20, 2007)

The Zenix IQ is back down to $23.97 at Sierra Trading Post. The one I got there in November was a reflector model.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 22, 2007)

If you're looking for a waterproof headlight.. I'd pick a UK Vizion.
You can buy it here:
http://www.rei.com/product/765839

or here:
http://www.brightguy.com/products/Vizion_3AAA_eLED_Headlamp.php

Price is $29.95 before shipping at both REI and Brightguy.com.
You can find more info here:
http://www.uwkinetics.com/products/detail.php?ProductID=109&cat=7


----------



## EXPY (Dec 22, 2007)

AMD64Blondie said:


> If you're looking for a waterproof headlight.. I'd pick a UK Vizion.
> You can buy it here:
> http://www.rei.com/product/765839
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Blondie!

My issue is that my light must have commonality with the batteries we pack. We pack AA's.


----------



## acourvil (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



EXPY said:


> As far as water proofing of the IQ, there is none. In a pouring rain all you can do is hope the optic doesn't get water into the LED recess [the LED's heat will dry it] but there will likely be a residue left over time reducing emitted light. Moisture on the circuit board is likely to eat up the conductors via galvanic action.



I have a couple of the older versions of these, and have run in the rain with them quite a few times over the past few years w/o any problem. It would also be relatively easy to put some silicone sealant around the seams if you wanted to be extra cautious.


----------



## EXPY (Dec 22, 2007)

Good idea.


----------



## f22shift (Jan 7, 2008)

so the optic works with a cree for the same kind of beam pattern? i like that this light uses AA batteries. 
i feel like the ssc p4 and cree are so different that the beam pattern would be different or a hole in it or something.:shrug:


----------



## louie (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



TMorita said:


> The mod which worked best on the Zenix IQ for me is:
> 
> o Replace stock LED with a Cree XR-E WD tint P4 bin from Dealextreme
> o Replace stock optic with:
> ...



I don't see lenses in PhotonFanatic's listings? Maybe Flashlightlens.com?


----------



## TMorita (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Zenix IQ mod questions*



louie said:


> I don't see lenses in PhotonFanatic's listings? Maybe Flashlightlens.com?


 
http://www.photonfanatic.com/Borofloat.htm

Toshi


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought a Rebel for another project and tried it in the zenix. I'll post photos if I get a chance, but the project wasn't really worth the hassle. 

For proper focus the reclector will have to be epoxied in place, or you have to use a shim to provide the space between the reflector and LED.

Light output was nice and yellow as can be expected from a rebel, but like I said, not worth the effort.


----------



## TMorita (Jan 10, 2008)

beautifully-stupid said:


> I bought a Rebel for another project and tried it in the zenix. I'll post photos if I get a chance, but the project wasn't really worth the hassle.
> 
> For proper focus the reclector will have to be epoxied in place, or you have to use a shim to provide the space between the reflector and LED.
> 
> Light output was nice and yellow as can be expected from a rebel, but like I said, not worth the effort.


 
The Cree XR-E and Seoul mods are a lot less effort, and probably a lot better results, too.

Toshi


----------

